# απ΄ότι and other widely used combinations of small words in daily greek



## larshgf

Good afternoon!

_Δεν την έχω εξερευνήσει ακόμη τη Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά απ΄ότι μου φαίνεται τώρα που γυρνάω είναι υπέροχη._
I saw this sentence today and wonder what απ΄ότι means?

I guess there are other combinations of small words with a special meaning widely used in daily speaking (and maybe the meaning change ideomatically because of the combination).

If possible I would appreciate very much som examples of these combinations.


----------



## bearded

larshgf said:


> απ΄ότι


Hello
It means ''from what'' (or, in a different context: since..). Derived from Ancient Greek _apò ó,ti =_ from that, which.
Aπ΄ότι μου φαίνεται = as it appears to me/as far as I can see.
Natives will hopefully confirm.


----------



## Perseas

bearded is right.
The correct spelling is "ό,τι", though many write it wrong.



larshgf said:


> If possible I would appreciate very much som examples of these combinations.


What combinations?


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> the correct spelling is "ό,τι".


 
Amended. But unfortunately I have no AG keyboard, so I cannot add also  the 'spirit' on the omikron..


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> But unfortunately I have no AG keyboard, so I cannot add also  the 'spirit' on the omikron..


I meant the comma after ό (ό*,*τι) in Modern Greek.


----------



## larshgf

Thank you both of you!


Perseas said:


> What combinations?


Small words in combination used often i daily speaking. But I admit that this question is based on my asumption that such combinations really exist and apparently they don't ?


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> Small words in combination used often i daily speaking. But I admit that this question is based on my asumption that such combinations really exist and apparently they don't ?


"απ' ό,τι μου φαίνεται είναι υπέροχη" means "as it appears to me, (Thessaloniki) is beautiful".
"τώρα που γυρνάω" means "now that I'm walking around (without any definite purpose)".


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> I meant the comma after ό (ό*,*τι) in Modern Greek.


In my #2 there was that comma… so I misunderstood you (you referred to the OP oti).


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> (you referred to the OP oti)


Yes.


----------



## διαφορετικός

A similar combination of words is "αφ'ότου", but it is normally spelt as one word: "αφότου". It means "από τότε που", "since". I don't know whether it is used in "daily" Greek or it belongs rather to the "elevated" vocabulary.
"ότου" is a word which is used only in the combinations "έως ότου", "μέχρις ότου" (both of them mean "μέχρι να", "until"), and "αφότου".


----------

